# URGENT- DISHPLAYER 7100, BLACK SCREEN, please hurry!!



## nigel (Nov 24, 2003)

Hello, 
I have a dishplayer 7100, I have satelite reception, info but all I Have is a black screen, on all channels.
I have a switch 21.   
Some one please help


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Pull the smartcard for about ten seconds. That will cause a re-boot. If that doesn't fix the problem call DISH but before you do check your cables to make sure they are O.K. I had a S-video cable go out over the weekend and thought one of my receivers was bad. 

If you can see your other screens but all your programs are black your receiver may have a problem.


----------



## nigel (Nov 24, 2003)

I thought I wasn't suppose to take out the smart card, without turning it off, and I have tried that, I get all the program listing but if I try to go into a channel then it's just a black screen.
I don't have dish support i live outside the U.S.

Is there anything else I could do?


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

Mine is gone also, I just came back home and my lawyer called me tha today when he got home after his vacations his 7200 was dead, so I tried it and I can only watch charlie chatting, nothing else.... grrrrrrr


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

nigel said:


> I don't have dish support i live outside the U.S.
> 
> Is there anything else I could do?


Are you legally subscribing to DISH?


----------



## maddawg (Jan 25, 2003)

hmmmm


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

^^^^


doubtful.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

Well, mine is subscribed legally, both 508 and 7200, but I'm at tihs moment testing my 508 since I havent hooked it up since I moved last november


----------



## sfowler2 (Feb 26, 2003)

E* probably decided just to finally kill them and be done with it.


----------



## nigel (Nov 24, 2003)

What are you talking about sfowler2?
What is E*?


----------



## NEBUGEATER (May 19, 2003)

Answer the question about the status of being a legal subscriber and then you will get the keys to the city and find out what E* means!!!!! :grin:



nigel said:


> What are you talking about sfowler2?
> What is E*?


----------



## nigel (Nov 24, 2003)

what does that have to do with my question?
If you want to help you can if yo  u don't then don't!!!!!!


----------



## NEBUGEATER (May 19, 2003)

It has quite a bit to do with it. As a Paying custumer am willing to help other paying customers. If someone is in fact stealing programing then in a round about way they are effecting ME and not paying their fair share to recieve what I make a payment for every month.

I also believe there is a requirement in the user agreement here that loosly states that you must not be pirating programing to benifit from or post information here. Since I am not worried about my status I am not going to go looking for that or get a better inturpitation.

My question to you is if you are paying for your programing then why get so testy? Just state that you are and be done with it. :nono2:



nigel said:


> what does that have to do with my question?
> If you want to help you can if yo  u don't then don't!!!!!!


----------



## maddawg (Jan 25, 2003)

nigel said:


> what does that have to do with my question?
> If you want to help you can if yo  u don't then don't!!!!!!


Nigel, tsk tsk tsk. Let me not sugar coat for you....you are stealing Echostar/Dishnetwork services . This board is fo valid subscriber and as such no help will be offered to you. If you subscribe to dish, then call the CSR line and complain. Mods, please lock this thread.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

Well, for some reason my receiver, that is in fact legally subcribed, went black last nite, I have a few friends with fixed receivers and they told me about their receivers gone away also, but since I'm a dishnet installer I dont have the use for a pirated box because of the bonuses of club dish. I think maybe the problem is that I modded my 7200 with a bigger drive that maybe that is the reason for my system going down.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Maybe this thread should be locked... A so-called "URGENT" plea for help with Dish Network from someone who is outside the US? Can't be that urgent.


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

Now before we lock this, I also have a 7100 with a valid subscription and have the exact same problem. I have upgraded it (years ago) to a 30 gb drive, but can't imagine that is the problem. I was able to watch recorded shows just fine. I have not removed the smart card, but I have unplugged it, wiped it out with 7225000, etc. and I am still in this situation. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

For anyone else who has this problem, I did remove the smartcard and reinsert it, and no change.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmmmm. Did they finally find an ECM that CAN kill an illegal or modified Dishplayer?

I'll check mine when I get home tonight, but mine still have the original hard drives in them.


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

Good question, but I can't imagine they would kill a modified, legally subscribed one. I have had discussions with CSR people about the upgrade, and they say it is fine, but it voids the warranty (which is long gone, anyway).

I will look forward to what you have when you get home.

I called CSR about this and since I wasn't at home at the time, they couldn't really do anything for me. She asked if I still had channel 101, which I don't know, but I am betting I don't.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I know the answer but I sure am not going to post it because it will help the hackers (and hackers, DON'T e-mail me, I am not going to help you steal service). 

All LEGAL DishPlayer subscribers that are having a problem (and I have heard that there are a few) should call DISH (800 333-3474). And if you have a "modified" system with a larger hard drive, don't worry, that has nothing to do with the problem.


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

Ooooooooh, that makes me excited.....mainly because it makes it sound like I am not SOL.

Thanks for the knowledge.

Now for a question....is there a specific rep I should ask for, or some other information that will speed up the process? I find that when I call them about issues, they tend to want to run me through a lot of crap that I have already done and had no success with. Anyway, if there is something specific I can ask for to speed them along, I would appreciate it. If not, no biggie.

I remember when the 7100s had some kind of bug that kept them resetting and turning on and off continuously. The CSRs had no clue what to do until some people from forums called and gave them the answer.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

KvrDave,

Ask for an advanced tech. They have the solution. Be sure that you mention that this happened Monday because DISH "did something" Monday and they are aware of it.


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

Mucho gracias. I will do that now.


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

Tell me, was it an attempt to get rid of the hackers or was it just another "boo boo" like the last thing?

Honestly, I don't know why I keep the stupid thing. Still paying $9.99 a month, etc. for a very buggy unit, but I just can't seem to part with it. lol


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

LOL Okay, I still can't do it from the office because they want me to go through a bunch of diagnostics, etc. but I will try from home tonight. Thanks again.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I wonder if the price of Dishplayers will plumet on eBay? If so, then perhaps E* secured them.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

kvrdave said:


> Tell me, was it an attempt to get rid of the hackers or was it just another "boo boo" like the last thing?


In reality is was something that they "routinely do" that does have something to do with the first thing you mentioned (it was not an ECM).



> Honestly, I don't know why I keep the stupid thing. Still paying $9.99 a month, etc. for a very buggy unit, but I just can't seem to part with it. lol


Dave,

Read this thread, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=22034 especially the last couple of posts. It is worth a call to DISH to see if they will waive it for you. I agree with "Geronimo" that DISH's policy is inconstisant and confusing to customers but, as I said, Marketing is calling the shots on the fee.


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

I will give that a try when I call tonight. Thanks very much for the info again.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

My 4 year old dishplayer, on its second non-Dish hard drive, with a legal subscription, was working just fine this morning.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

About a year and a half they killed my 508 HD after a software upgrade came out, I lost everything I had on my HD, a week after that may ex supervisor lost his 508 also, now I got my 7200 down also... is this gonna continue???


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, all is not rosey. I talked with tech for over an hour and tried everything. I mentioned everything said here, but it never worked again (but I do have 101, oh happy day). He said it probably had something to do with a glitch in signing on, or authorizing, or something. He finally tried to give me a PPV, but it would never show up in my "purchases" so we couldn't get anywhere.

They did offer me several upgrades at decent prices and I may end up doing that, but for whatever dumbass reason, I love my 7100. The guy did mention that the "head honcho tech director" wouldn't use anything but a 7100. Thought that was interesting.

But I tried codes, etc. and to no avail. I'm going to sit here and try it all again, but for nothing most likely. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

kvrdave said:


> Well, all is not rosey. I talked with tech for over an hour and tried everything. I mentioned everything said here, but it never worked again (but I do have 101, oh happy day). He said it probably had something to do with a glitch in signing on, or authorizing, or something. He finally tried to give me a PPV, but it would never show up in my "purchases" so we couldn't get anywhere.
> 
> They did offer me several upgrades at decent prices and I may end up doing that, but for whatever dumbass reason, I love my 7100. The guy did mention that the "head honcho tech director" wouldn't use anything but a 7100. Thought that was interesting.
> 
> But I tried codes, etc. and to no avail. I'm going to sit here and try it all again, but for nothing most likely. Thanks for all the help.


Only a hacked card, or a card that has not been used for about 2 yrs would get no video (as of Monday). That is all I got to say about it.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

I have 3 DP all working fine all have bigger HD


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

rvd420 said:


> Only a hacked card, or a card that has not been used for about 2 yrs would get no video (as of Monday). That is all I got to say about it.


Good, because mine is neither.

Our other receiver is a 5000 and due to a huge amount of ice and snow we started to have problems with it (multi switch etc) but my DP was fine. Then a few days later it reversed and it was the DP with the problem. Hardly the first problem I have had with the buggy thing, but maybe it contributed to its demise.

Sounds like I can upgrade to the 510 for $99 keeping a minimum subscription for a year. Seeing how I have been with them since about 4 months after they went live, that shouldn't be a problem. As I recall, I went with them becuase it was back in the days that if you went with DirecTV you had to subscribe with 2 different companies to get Comedy Central and some others.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

KvrDave,

One thing that RVD420 should have added is that a DEFECTIVE smartcard could cause the same problem. One of the tests that DISH does to determine if the smartcard is bad is to to give a PPV and see if it shows up in the "purchases" screen. If it does not, one of the tech's options is (maybe WAS, my information may be out of date) to authorize you to receive a new smart card (they transfer you to the RMA department). It could be that DISH is no longer doing this and they think that is it better to just replace all the DishPlayers they can with 510s. I would try to call tech support again and see if you can get a tech that will send you a replacement card. It could be that some other tests that were run convinced the tech that it was something (in the receiver) other than the smartcard so that could be why a receiver replacement was suggested.


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks. I never really looked at what the 7100 goes for on Ebay before. HOLY CRAP! I think that if it has not mysteriously righted itself (and it has done that before), I will probably unload it, disclose the problem, and just use that money to upgrade.

I feel like I am losing a friend. A friend you could never truly count on, was constantly sick, and loved to torture you with acting like it might finally care about you as much as you care about it. lol.


----------



## sfowler2 (Feb 26, 2003)

sfowler2 said:


> E* probably decided just to finally kill them and be done with it.





Bill R said:


> they think that is it better to just replace all the DishPlayers they can with 510s


What Bill R said above is what I alluded to in my earlier post. Maybe E* would rather just replace the one's that are still out there by disabling them. Whoever calls in to complain that their DP is not working is given the option of replacing them with a comparable receiver.


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

sfowler2 said:


> What Bill R said above is what I alluded to in my earlier post. Maybe E* would rather just replace the one's that are still out there by disabling them. Whoever calls in to complain that their DP is not working is given the option of replacing them with a comparable receiver.


To be fair, one of the options they gave me was to replace it with a refurbed 7100 for $49.99. I doubt many would choose that over the 510 for $99.99, but they do seem to be okay with keeping them in circulation.


----------



## sfowler2 (Feb 26, 2003)

kvrdave said:


> To be fair, one of the options they gave me was to replace it with a refurbed 7100 for $49.99. I doubt many would choose that over the 510 for $99.99, but they do seem to be okay with keeping them in circulation.


If that option was given then you can take what I said with a grain of salt. 
I'm always seeing conspiracies where none exist. I still insist there was a second gunman on the grassy knoll.


----------



## kvrdave (Jan 13, 2004)

It is a little suprising. The last time there were a significant number of DPs that went out, the internet was literally littered with topics about it, but this time there are none. Perhaps this is a fairly isolated thing with hackers and me.

Interesting nonetheless.


----------



## deamuse (Jan 25, 2004)

this is not a problem with the dp. it is a card issue and it doesn't take much to search the net to find out what the actual problem is.


----------



## gulmer (Jan 22, 2003)

It is nice to see that there is still a lot of
discusion over the "classic"Dishplayer.We bought
the 7100 when they first came out,sold that to a 
freind,upgraded to the 7200,and now we are on our
second 7200,first one died 1 year ago,this one
has been trouble free,except our fav's lists were
cleared after 3am download yesterday,but that is 
minor compared to what we had to put up with for
the first year or 2,when they were all plagued with buggy downloads.


----------

